# white stringy feces but still retains great appetite?



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

one of my fish is swimming around with thin stringy white feces but still has great appetite. 

Is this an internal parasite?
If so, are there homemade remedies for them? I bought a parasite killer only to find out that it was an _external_ parasite killer


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd quarantine that fish and watch for any changes in its habits. If the stomach begins to appear sunken, it could be intestinal parasites but white stringy poo is already one of the signs of internal parasites.

Metronidazole will work but I'd treat the fish in a quarantine tank as metronidazole is an antibiotic and may harm your biological filter.


----------



## butterbean 3 (Oct 20, 2006)

What is the name of the medicine you bought? I treat IP with Parasite Clear made by Jungle it is for external but you break the tablet in 1/4 and dissolve it in a cup of water with a drop of water conditioner after it is dissolved add some Garlic and their food let it soak for 2 hours and then feed your fish like always. You do it twice a day for 8 days. It works great. I can only speak for Parasite clear with (Praziquantel) though. You wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t kill IP by treating the water you need to treat the fish directly through his food so that he is eating good is important.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

What kind of fish is it? I know discus often shed their stomach linings if not fed enough, so it can be a normal occurrence, as long as it's not too often.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, eddie is right... the big determination is going to be in the type of fish, water quality params, and any other symptoms.
Suggesting medications without knowing the species of fish and what shares the tank can be deadly. Suggesting meds without knowing water params can also be deadly. There are a lot of IP medications out there, but not all are safe for all fish. If one medication were effective and safe for all, there would be no need for another, correct? Both medications that were mentioned were good meds, but again, not safe for all fish.
Jinith, can you please provide us with the information, so we can help you safely? White poo without any other symptoms could be nothing at all, and to medicate "just in case", think of it as giving a child cough syrup everytime they looked like they might cough, or had a scratchy throat. Would that be helpful? Just as with people, if medications are used when not really needed, fish's bodies and the parasites themselves will begin to develop an immunity to that medication. Then, when something bad hits, nothing on the open market will treat it, because its immune to the specific active ingredients that these products have in common.
My suggestion right now would be to get us more information and lets first determine the fish is really sick before wasting money on medications that could do more harm than anything else. If in doubt about a fish's health, move it to a quarantine tank by itself, then determine the problem and how to treat it.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i agree with babybetta


----------



## baybeegirrl (Mar 7, 2007)

*white poop*

i have two oscars. One is a marble oscar and one is a tiger oscar. Ive had them for almost a month and just today ive noticed that both of them have been having white poop. The tiger one had white poop with a green finish while the marble one is pooping white stuff. I am really concerned. I do not know what to do... please help


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

As was already stated, we need to know water test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH, what foods the fish are being fed, how often you do water changes, how big the tank is and how long it has been set up, any other animals in the tank with the oscars, what kind of filter you are using, and how often the light is left on in a 24 hr period... and anything else you can think to tell us about the fish and tank. The more info we have, the faster and easier for us to help you.
If white poo is the only symptom, if everything else is as it should be... then I have to say its probably diet related and is nothing to worry about. If you don't have test kits, check with your LFS's, most will test it for free. Ask them to write down the exact numbers and kind of test kits they used. That will be the first place to start.
We can't help you if we don't have the proper information.


----------

